# New pics!



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Been dieting now for about 71/2 weeks under the guidance of Gary Howell. Down to about 16 stone 13 now from 18 stone 7-8 and although im never usually happy i am this time so a big thanks to G. Fat is falling off now even i can see it.

3-4 more weeks then time ot pack on some lean mass and try and stay in nick.

First my attempt at a stomach vacume


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Next one


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Another


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Last one


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

can see the progress quite well now rob, well done...

.....did gary teach you that straining poo face?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i remember seeing you post some pics up over a year ago mate and although you looked big back then i think you look amazing now bud. much more definition ,nice big wide lats and a fookin evil stare. you scare me you orrible man:eek:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> can see the progress quite well now rob, well done...
> 
> .....did gary teach you that straining poo face?


Yes he did teach me that face mate


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

looks like you shed a decent amount of fat since the last pics mate, nice one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good RobDog mate.

You should post the before and after picks in your pics.

I think some of the members have not seen the old ones.

Fantastic progress.

Id be interested to see what diet Gary has you on.

Mind sending it to me or posting somewhere?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Just looking at that pic now Robbie, (You look bloody fantastic by the way), do you have scoliosis (curviture of the spine).. Looks like your whole spine bends in a very very slight sideways S sort of shape. Might be just the pics though?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> Just looking at that pic now Robbie, (You look bloody fantastic by the way), do you have scoliosis (curviture of the spine).. Looks like your whole spine bends in a very very slight sideways S sort of shape. Might be just the pics though?


Not sure mate but i do suffer realy bad with my back and have to work round that. Ive seen numerous physio's, chiro's and osteopaths and they alltell me something different so ive given up lol.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

robdog said:


> Been dieting now for about 71/2 weeks under the guidance of Gary Howell. Down to about 16 stone 13 now from 18 stone 7-8 and although im never usually happy i am this time so a big thanks to G. Fat is falling off now even i can see it.
> 
> 3-4 more weeks then time ot pack on some lean mass and try and stay in nick.
> 
> First my attempt at a stomach vacume


robdog, nice1 dude, ur looking much better now,

well done


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

great fat loss mate definition in the bi's is 10x better than ever imo


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Man, u shed loads of fat dude! lookin much better, now all u need is to start a nice lean muscle cycle!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Im really chuffed for you, although im with Hackskii, if your not posting up exactly what youve been doing, would you mind sticking it on a pm till i see if i could use it.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

fats fallin of dude - nice dieting


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

I think youve done a fantastic job mate i remember seeing the old pics. Well done


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> Im really chuffed for you, although im with Hackskii, if your not posting up exactly what youve been doing, would you mind sticking it on a pm till i see if i could use it.


Make you send you some dough Robdog you cant go giving info like that away!

Looking great mate real solid and great shape


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

agreed^^


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ah Haaaaa Too late I already got 2 PM's from RobDog.....

Naaa naaaaa na na naaaaaaaaa

Im not sharing either.......

Heee heee, just kidding he will share with you.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Make you send you some dough Robdog you cant go giving info like that away!
> 
> LOL Killer Grammar Jamie  really, and Rob will share it he,s a good guy, failing that im gonna spike hi Guiness the next time i see him


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Ah Haaaaa Too late I already got 2 PM's from RobDog.....
> 
> Naaa naaaaa na na naaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


whata bout lil old me?


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Robdog - niice1... your shape has changed 100% keep it going...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> whata bout lil old me?


Some ppl are beyond help GR81!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Some ppl are beyond help GR81!


 :blowme:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

John said:


> Im off the Guiness mate seeing as im dieting. Mind i dont like drinking when im using gear anyway it has a strange effect on me lol.
> 
> TBH diet is a basic carb cycling diet rotating over 4 days, 350/250/150/50 then repeat. Protein i just stick to 300-350 per day. I do cardio 45 mins every morning 6 days a week. Once a week im allowed an extra 1000 cals but ill be honest i find it hard to stick to so maybe i have a bit more but its still working.
> 
> Gary Howell has realy helped me out and is a good guy so id just like to thank him for his time and effort. Best coach around imo.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

man well done your looking like a different guy from the first pics .... :bounce:


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

robdog said:


> Not sure mate but i do suffer realy bad with my back and have to work round that. Ive seen numerous physio's, chiro's and osteopaths and they alltell me something different so ive given up lol.


Hmm that's bizzare.. Especially since I can see a bend in some pics from accross the globe and your physio's etc can't give you a full answer in person? An X-Ray would prove it... Another noe is to bend over and touch your toes then have your wife draw a dot on each vertabrae that sticks out. then when you straighten your back just play dot-to-dot with yor spinal chord an see if it slants or anything. Nice little home test.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Cant wait to see where you are in another 6 weeks.. Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

AussieMarc said:


> ....bend over and touch your toes then have your wife draw a dot on each vertabrae that sticks out. then when you straighten your back just play dot-to-dot with yor spinal chord an see if it slants or anything. Nice little home test.


Don't listen to him, Rob, sounds like he's setting you up for his own, sick, sexual gratification! Dot-to-dot fetish indeed!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:



> Don't listen to him, Rob, sounds like he's setting you up for his own, sick, sexual gratification! Dot-to-dot fetish indeed!


Lol timmy.. I am just interested thats all  This $4000 course better have been for a good cause.


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

You smaller more than double, haven't seen you long time, but job wich you done is amazing, now you got good shape, keep going man


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking good mate, laxatives/senokot might help with the posing!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Robdog you have come a long way man! A real long way bro, im very impressed by your consistent hard work and dedication, I guarantee you will do well if you keep going the way you already are!


----------

